# My Tank an Ray



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

My Pic. 2


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

Pic-3


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

Pic-4


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

Pic-4


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

Pic-5


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

Pic-6


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

Pic-7


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

Pic-8


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

Pic-9


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy

Pic-16


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

wow, got any full tank shots? that has to be one of the biggest tanks on this site!

Great looking rays


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

5 leos???? they look real nice

i see some kool barbs too


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

con man said:


> 5 leos???? they look real nice


 No, something even rarer. The ones with the small spots are P-14s, an undescribed species related to _P.leopoldi_ in some way. The genus _Potamotrygon_ is a complete mess, and it will be quite some time before it's all sorted out.

Love the rays.

-PK


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

monster tank and sweet rays


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

thats what i want a 100g+ tank


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

try 1000g+ tank.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

the grinch said:


> thats what i want a 100g+ tank










that a 1000+ tank


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

niiice


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

extremely nice dude :laugh:


----------



## Roger (Nov 14, 2004)

Damn!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can i go swiming?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, that's incredible


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

4xPotamotrygon spec P14
1xPotamotrygon Leopoldi
4xAcestrohynchus Altus
1xChalceus Erytrinus
2xTetragonopterus Argentus.

David Hinz-from Germany

12


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

13


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

14


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

15


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

16


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

17


----------



## Leopoldiman (Aug 25, 2003)

Hy all

18


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It's getting better by the minute. my compliments


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

david why is there no gravel up front ????????????


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

impressive as usual!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Death in # said:


> david why is there no gravel up front ????????????


 probably the same reason i have no sand up front the rays move it.

that is one impressive set up david.
dixon


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

AWESOME TANK..BEAUTIFUL COLLECTION


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

amazing setup


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

OMFG, that is amazing


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

OMG















What are the measurements ?















Dam that is awesome ..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

bastard









love EVERYTHING man


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's one massive tank.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Death in # said:


> david why is there no gravel up front ????????????


 The rays must moved the gravel.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

That is sweet! very nice.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

my comliments.. biggest tank ive seen on this site!! i wish i had that . dang. is that in your home.. good lord i think thats bigger than my room.


----------



## LOBO (Aug 7, 2004)

Terrible, Terrible, absolutely Terrible......

.....so Terrible that I think you should give it to me!!! lol









KILLER SETUP!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Thats an impressive tank!









A big BRAVO from me....


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

UM. WOW.... very badass!.. huge!


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

awesome tank leopoldi !!!!!!!!!!


----------

